# Pee Pads



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have never used these or thought that they would be a good way of training, however Willow has me in the hot seat. My parents watch her for us and they are getting very frustrated by her peeing and pooing all over the house. 
They take her out every 15 mins. She goes outside, but always goes again inside. She does not seem to have one "spot" she goes to, it is any where. 

How do people feel about pee pads? Would it be helpful in any way for me to have her use them by the back door, to get her going in just one place, and then moving it to the back porch and then down to the back lawn?
When it was snowing so bad the first week, we used newspaper on the front porch and she would always go right away when we put her on it.
I am sure if I was home with her I could break her of this, but my parents don't have that in them with the two other dogs to also contend with. 

I am praying for a solution that will make everyone happy. I know she will catch on and I am just happy that she is fitting in, but my parents are unhappy. 

Ideas? thoughts? HELP!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I had great sucess with Molly and the pee pad. I know some people hate these things but for her it worked out great with her. At first we were using newspaper but she would have tantrums and tear them up and eat them so then I thought I will try the pee pad.

So taped one down on the floor and she went on it. She used them for quite a while the only thing is that I would have to tape them to the floor with duct tape cause she would run around with them in her mouth sometimes

If we would miss her call to go outside she would go straight to the pee pad she has only had a few accidents in the house when she was a tiny puppy. Other than that her aim has been pretty amazing

This week cause she was spayed I tried to make her go on the pad on her first day back from surgery but she didn't want to at all she waited til we took her out so I guess she is a big girl and doesn't want to mess in the house.

I am a fan of the pad but I know a lot of people are totally against it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Pee pads can be a great help with house training, like you say, put them by the door the dogs normally go outside through. It sounds as though Willow is used to newspaper, so you could start her off with a pee pad with newspaper on the top.

We tried them with both Jenna as a puppy and Meadow, but they didn't work for us, as both dogs regarded the pee pads as toys, and just grabbed them, dashed around the house with them and then shredded them. Meadow used one at night in her pen when she was very tiny, but for general house training we had to resort to constant surveillance, grab the puppy and run!

It's worth a try Donna, many people have had great success. Good luck.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

We use the pee pads when the weather is awful...rain, snow, etc. We started putting them in the back hall because that is where we would find random accidents from her. When it was time to take her out, we would instead put the leash on her and lead her to the pee pads. Then we would stand there and wait for her to sniff around 1st and then she would go. We gave her a treat after she went and praised her. It took a few times and then all of a sudden we would notice she went without us taking her over there. I don't use them otherwise if the weather is nicer but it helps to know she figured it out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we never used pee pads. use whatever you think is going to make life the easiest on you and willow. if its puppy pads, go for it. do what you think is right


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I use puppy pads and newpaper, near the back door and also at night in the puppy run. Gradually reduced the size of the area as the puppy learns to wait at back door to be let out and when less accidents are happening etc ... its all about timing as all puppies master toilet training a different ages, even with the same training ha ha ha.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I never used them except to put one in the area outside of the crate at night, then it was half and half the pee's on them and off! do they have a scent that encourages them to pee on them?, if so they may well help, or I think you can buy a spray to encourage them which you could spray on them, I guess it wouldn't hurt to try them anyway, and if she does use them then yes I would slowly move them out until she gets it.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I used the puppy pads with newspaper on top for the first few weeks but mostly Bess missed them and wee'd at the side of them. Now she just shreds them!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was crazy vigilant with her tonight. Out to pee every 15 mins. Only one slip so far!!! Maybe by the end of the weekend she will be doing better.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SadieB said:


> We use the pee pads when the weather is awful...rain, snow, etc. We started putting them in the back hall because that is where we would find random accidents from her. When it was time to take her out, we would instead put the leash on her and lead her to the pee pads. Then we would stand there and wait for her to sniff around 1st and then she would go. We gave her a treat after she went and praised her. It took a few times and then all of a sudden we would notice she went without us taking her over there. I don't use them otherwise if the weather is nicer but it helps to know she figured it out.


How is Sadie? I love how much her, Thor and Willow resemble each other. Thank you so much for helping me make a really good decision.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are great because of the waterproof backing. Makes it much easier to clean. I used them for a cavy we had to great effect. Max just tried to eat them so he did better with newspaper!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

They never worked for me. Dexter took one look at a pee pad and shredded it instantly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

After a very long and unsuccessful weekend we went and got pee pads. I found a nice spot by the door. I cleaned everything out and set it up. 
I noticed Willow running over there so I went to see if she would use it. I plan on still taking her out, but I am trying to contain the inside pee to one place.
Well she stopped short of the pad, peed on the floor  and then went and laid down on the pad for a nap. 
Tomorrow is a new day? sigh....


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

That sounds very Meadow like! The only difference being that M would have picked the pee pad up and galloped around the house with it. I expect you have already considered this, but could Willow have an underlying urinary tract infection do you think? Could be worth checking with the vet if you haven't already.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von said:


> That sounds very Meadow like! The only difference being that M would have picked the pee pad up and galloped around the house with it. I expect you have already considered this, but could Willow have an underlying urinary tract infection do you think? Could be worth checking with the vet if you haven't already.


The vet said no. do you think she is marking or something? She will often look right at me and I say no and go for her and she pees right in front of me. I had a timer and took her out every fifteen mins and she still managed to squeeze some out.
I know it will get better. I just need to keep at it. It really is the only low spot in an otherwise wonderful experience. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

